# Am I the only one with crafting materials issues?



## RobinHoody (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey there,

(Please dont mind my english, its not my main language)

I have such a big problem with gathering crafting materials.
I am level 30 right now so the stuff people requests needs way more craftingmaterials like 120 of each. But the resources I get are still the same. Within 2 days I think I have enough steel and wood but I really dont have enough wool and preservances. 

Am I the only one with this problem? Does anyone have some solutions?


----------



## LuciaMew (Nov 29, 2017)

You can increase chance to get certain type of materials by inviting specific camper to your camp and talk to them periodically. In addition, I have heard from other that when your lvl is higher, the amount of material that camper give will increase. To be honest, I had the same issue when I started out too, especially when I try to craft amenities. I had to postpone all crafting to save materials for them since those amenities consume lots of materials. When I have extra amount of materials, I only use them to crafts items for camper that give me the kind of material that I need so that I can invite them to my campsite. When I hot to 40, I did end up with many extra steels and wood that allows me to crafts for other items. I also keep 2 camper for each material and essence  in my campsite. I highly recommend that you save on your essences, they are a bit harder to get now and you will need a lot of them if you don’t want to get stuck when your camper hit their lvl limit.


----------



## RobinHoody (Nov 29, 2017)

Ohh okay thank you very much. I am going to try it!


----------



## hestu (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey! Here's a list of the crafting materials that villagers give out, hopefully it's helpful in getting you the ones you're missing out on:  https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/79utqo/resources_given_by_villagers_table/


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 29, 2017)

im having issues with wood and cotton >.<


----------



## RobinHoody (Nov 29, 2017)

Thankyou hillaruhsaur!

Thats so annoyin papercat  I have problems with cotton too


----------



## arbra (Nov 29, 2017)

I am having issues with Cotton.

Another way to gain crafting material is through the My Nintendo Link, you can buy 20 of each crafting material.  I have been using this to supplement my cotton gotten through the game.

And the My Nintendo has some easy weekly missions that grant some good coins to be able to buy, along with you get quite a few points from the initial setup of the missions.

it is still a pain to get crafting materials, but at least this helps a little.


----------



## Namekians (Nov 29, 2017)

I've been spending all my Nintendo points for materials.


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

Cotton absolutely seems to be in short supply. I heard this gets easier, and you start to hit max material caps past level 30, but that's a thing I've yet to observe personally?


----------



## RobinHoody (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow thats really cool how can I get those my Nintendo points


----------



## Namekians (Dec 9, 2017)

Link a my nintendo account to the game and you can earn points in all of Nintendo's apps and use them in pocket camp from the website. There are daily and weekly achievements so you can keep earning more. 

Hope this helps


----------



## J087 (Dec 9, 2017)

Search for "my nintendo".

Link Facebook and twitter to your Nintendo account and you'll instantly earn a lot of coins.
And there is so much more...


----------

